#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-04
<cyberanger> chris4585lappy: do you still use openbox too?
<cyberanger> chris4585:
<chris4585lappy> cyberanger, well, not currently, but its a love affair type thing
<cyberanger> and unity isn't shifting that? or is it?
<chris4585lappy> I don't think you can use openbox with unity, unity needs compiz
<chris4585lappy> unity 2d could possibly use openbox I assume
<cyberanger> I didn't mean at the same time, more of your preference
<chris4585lappy> oh, I'd love to use openbox but compiz, unity, gnome... all appeal to me also
<cyberanger> I've barely tried unity (between server work and repairs, just haven't gotten to it)
<chris4585lappy> I can't wait for unity in 11.10
<cyberanger> I can't see myself using kde or gnome again, openbox and lxde just are too snappy
<chris4585lappy> depends
<cyberanger> unity at the last trial (month ago?) was buggy enough to be unsure where it fits
<chris4585lappy> yeah, now its a bit different, It doesn't crash on me anymore like it did 3 weeks ago
<cyberanger> I've used natty more recently, but my openbox build
<chris4585lappy> I'm a bit sad to see no gnome in 11.10 but oh well
<cyberanger> so I'll have to fire that back up
<chris4585lappy> I kind of want to try the latest gnome 3 stuff on ubuntu, I'm sure someone will try making a remake with it
<cyberanger> yeah, that'll be intresting, gotten so many used to the lucid feel
<cyberanger> one of us at least
<cyberanger> we seem to be the two doing custom builds the most here
<chris4585lappy> thats the stuff I really enjoy doing, its like my hobby...
<chris4585lappy> cyberanger OH! we're getting cable in ~2wks
<chris4585lappy> for sure
<cyberanger> yeah, same here, I'd do it more often if I could
<cyberanger> I need to remaster a live disc of a few builds too
<cyberanger> oh, cool
<cyberanger> where's the hughesnet going after that then?
<cyberanger> modem and such?
<chris4585lappy> I'm not sure, probably going on craigslist or something
<chris4585lappy> if I had openbox, I'd probably use awn with dockbarx, then for a launcher I'd use synapse or something
<chris4585lappy> I'd still use nautilus, because well I love it lol
<cyberanger> really, I love pcmanfm myself
<chris4585lappy> its alright for the most part
<cyberanger> what's the modem model? hn7000s or hn9000 or another one?
<chris4585lappy> 9000s
<cyberanger> ouch
<chris4585lappy> why?
<cyberanger> that's a harder one to sell
<chris4585lappy> lol well then
<chris4585lappy> it does the job just fine for me lol
<cyberanger> hughesnet upgraded stuff, so called spotbeam tech
<cyberanger> and locked it down
<cyberanger> nobody but their techs can really do much with them
<chris4585lappy> oh
<cyberanger> and due to that lockdown, it's a nightmare
<chris4585lappy> meh, I like the webui on it
<cyberanger> can't switch transponders, use another satellite, or take it outside your grid
<cyberanger> without calling them, getting approval
<cyberanger> and sometimes pay a fee or two
<cyberanger> it's the same (mostly) webui as the hn7000s
<chris4585lappy> ah, well I don't really need to do anything like that and such, just need internet
<cyberanger> but I can throw than in a truck, drive to seattle, vancouver, maine, flordia
<cyberanger> no questions asked
<chris4585lappy> ah
<wrst> chris4585lappy: have you tried gnome shell?
<wrst> lately
<cyberanger> you might not do that, but that's troubleshooting I could do, as long as it wasn't locked to HN (which was a call to my boss at minimum)
<chris4585lappy> I've never really tried it, just once for a few minutes over a yar ago
<chris4585lappy> year*
<cyberanger> and that's hassles reselling it will have too
<chris4585lappy> I'd like to try gnome-shell on fedora whenever it comes out
<wrst> chris4585lappy: i tried the gnome 3.0 live cd... i was unimpressed
<cyberanger> not saying it can't be done, selling it, just that it was so much easier when I did this every few days
<cyberanger> wrst: really, what was the downside on gnome 3
<wrst> just clunky and weird to me, unity makes much more sense
<cyberanger> ah
<cyberanger> well, can't see myself using it or kde anymore
<wrst> could have just been me, but i do think they both make gnome 2.x show its age a little bit
<cyberanger> but gnome is ubuntu atm
<chris4585lappy> cyberanger, I found someone in orlando selling it for $30 lol
<chris4585lappy> another guy satellite + modem $100
<cyberanger> and that's what I give out (read: shoving down somebody's throat)
<cyberanger> chris4585lappy: yeah, it's not price it's hassle
<chris4585lappy> wrst, I'd like to try gnome3 fallback
<cyberanger> unfortunately, if lubuntu doesn't shape up a little more, idk what I'll do down the road for low end rigs
<chris4585lappy> for regular users?
<wrst> cyberanger gnome on arch is good on low end machines
<chris4585lappy> I agree with that, or lxde
<cyberanger> lxde could be
<cyberanger> chris4585lappy: new users really
<chris4585lappy> well thats kind of what I meant
<cyberanger> well, newer, using it for cost more than geek status
<cyberanger> wrst: no......... not for a new guy
<cyberanger> bbiab
<wrst> no not for a new person at all unless you are admining it for them
<wrst> chris4585: i think they need to do away with the black and orange
<chris4585> wrst, what black?
<chris4585> I only see purple and orange
<chris4585> and I love it
<wrst> the panels and the window title bars
<wrst> with the transparent dock seems like you would go transparent all the way
<chris4585> yeah kind of, personally I'd rather have true blur instead
<chris4585> that would be nice..
<wrst> yes i agree but transparency is an improvement
<cyberanger> back
<cyberanger> wrst: I would be, at first
<cyberanger> end result is them doing it or not, and with ubuntu currently, it's too quick
<cyberanger> xubuntu is also fast, getting someone to be enough of an admin
<wrst> xubuntu seems about as bloated as gnome to me cyberanger
<chris4585> xubuntu has no purpose imo..
<chris4585> why xfce was even born is beyond me
<wrst> just seems strange to mee too chris4585
<cyberanger> my custom builds on openbox are a bit more automated, but not really faster than gnome (kinda a point where learning is learning)
<cyberanger> true, it used to be better
<chris4585> cyberanger, whats a good method for automating volume mounting in openbox?
<cyberanger> part of that is due to the larger dependance now
<cyberanger> chris4585: pcmanfm and nautilus make it as simple as clicking an icon
<cyberanger> do you want it literally to automount?
<chris4585> cyberanger, hrm ok, I guess I haven't really tackled this problem in 3 years
<chris4585> I always used rox fm
<cyberanger> there might be a need for an underlying system like hal
<cyberanger> pcmanfm doesn't afaik, nautilus might
<cyberanger> crunchbang members had a few ways, not sure what got into the offical builds
<cyberanger> I'm betting hal was what they did, for earlier builds
<chris4585> well when I get cable again I'll start doing more
<cyberanger> and classes should be nearing their end
<cyberanger> further helping
<chris4585> cyberanger, I graduated HS back in Jan
<chris4585> lol
<cyberanger> chris4585: oh, uh..................
<cyberanger> a late Congrats is in order
<cyberanger1> chris4585: oh, uh..................
<cyberanger1> a late Congrats is in order
<chris4585> its alright
<cyberanger> it will be so much easier for you to bitorrent the internet now ;-)
<chris4585> mhm
<Xpistos> hey er body
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> morning Xpistos what's up?
<Xpistos> trying to track down a copy of joomla 1.0.0
<wrst> hmm
<Juzzy> heh
<Juzzy> wtf for
<Juzzy> how many exploits are out for 1.0? ;/
<wrst> windows 8 anyone? http://www.withinwindows.com/2011/04/02/windows-8-secrets-windows-explorer-ribbon/
<Xpistos> yuck
<wrst> ha ha thought that would be a well loved post
<Mighty_Penguin> wrst, I got a funny message
<Mighty_Penguin> I destroyed the server on which the site is hosted on. Please stand by while we ponder what to do next. In the mean time, you can read the Windows 8 articles on Paul's Supersite or even the Within Windows Facebook page.
<wrst> ha ha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-05
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<cyberanger> what lovely weather we are having
<cyberanger> your umbrella does NOT double as a lightning rod
<cyberanger> looking at making a custom install disk now
<cyberanger> followed by a live disc
<cyberanger> if lightning weren't a concern, that is
<wrst> cyberanger: I hope you survived the weather
<Xpistos> Morning yal
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> morning Xpistos how goes things?
<Xpistos> crappy as usual
<Xpistos> So I must be aliv
<wrst> Xpistos: cant be all bad
<Xpistos> It's not just 95%
<Xpistos> Need to change jobs
<wrst> think upon the 5% :)
<Xpistos> Just because I can do everything doesn't mean they need to expect me to do that
<Xpistos> I have gone above and beyond for my company, but now they just expect me to do it all the time
<wrst> and if you do everything the paycheck needs to reflect it!
<Xpistos> well, i work for a non profit so....
<wrst> oh yeah... that's not likely then :\
<Xpistos> I do what I can for the place I work whenever I can. It is when they just expect it and let me do it, that I say ... time to go
<Xpistos> Last week they began to realize that I won't keep doing it an now they begin to see what happens when I leave.
<wrst> ha that will show 'em!
 * cyberanger rolls out of his coffin
<cyberanger> wrst: all seems well now
<cyberanger> had to kick in the batteries, they held
<wrst> thats good cyberanger sounds like you actually slept?
<cyberanger> slept?
<cyberanger> yeah, did
<cyberanger> less than desired still
<wrst> well its a start cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> wrst: not a good one though
<wrst> isn't any sleep good?
<chris4585> well I think ubuntu just destroyed my home :|
<wrst> what chris4585???????????
<chris4585> wrst, trying to upgrade from the CD was a bad idea for me at least...
<chris4585> I'm having some trouble locating where things from my /home went to...
<wrst> oh your home directory, not your physical dwelling place :)
<chris4585> lol..
<wrst> hmm i've about just given up on upgrades
<chris4585> well it worked well on another computer...
<chris4585> I have not lost much because I have a backup from my last reinstall, but new music I've got since then I'll have to find again..
<chris4585> right now I'm trying to get to the bottom of what happened to my files, especially when the installer says "no files will be deleted..."
<chris4585> actually some of the good music was spared... on this laptop, but I'm going to have to download multiple torrents again :'(
<cyberanger> wrst: some extent, yes
<cyberanger> chris4585: ouch
<cyberanger> chris4585: I think you'll want to do that over cable next time, that is rather odd
<chris4585> cyberanger, yep... I'll have to wait, I had at least 2000+ songs downloaded from torrents that are now lost
<cyberanger> that might not be ubuntu's fault
<cyberanger> I blame the RIAA
<chris4585> lol har har
<chris4585> http://i.imgur.com/wEH0e.png
 * cyberanger still blames the RIAA
<cyberanger> what speed did you burn the disc at
<cyberanger> ?
<chris4585> cyberanger, its from USB not using a CD
<chris4585> although I did it first from a CD...
<cyberanger> hrm
<chris4585> the burn said it was successful
<cyberanger> the burn to USB was successful, intresting
<chris4585> the burn to the CD said it was successful and the USB should be flawless
<cyberanger> well, better odds, why not skip the cd burn and use the iso instead?
<cyberanger> hey Xpistos
<cyberanger> chris4585: a flawed read could have tripped it up
<cyberanger> just seems an odd result anyways
<chris4585> cyberanger, think I can use a file recovery program?
<cyberanger> are you ext3 or 4
<cyberanger> chris4585: your filesystem?
<chris4585> ext4
<chris4585> cyberanger, got any suggestions?
<cyberanger> got a working live disc and a seperate drive
<cyberanger> if so, yes
<chris4585> yep, ubuntu 11.04 beta running live right now
<chris4585> separate drive? you mean partition?
<cyberanger> no drive, want to recover, we need to pull files off drive a, and put them on drive b
<cyberanger> or we may overwrite what we wish to save
<chris4585> cyberanger, oh I see, anyway I can do that with a external HDD then? and... does it have to be clean?
<chris4585> I have 2 externals, but both have files on them
<cyberanger> yeah, external or network mount point
<cyberanger> since we're aiming a files, not partitions, just enough free space will do
<chris4585> alright, I really hope doing this wont delete any more data.. I'm just glad I haven't actually written anything to disk yet
<chris4585> cyberanger, I'm ready when you are
<cyberanger> chris4585: that will be a little bit then, all thumbs now
<cyberanger> 30 minutes?
<chris4585> cyberanger, thats fine
<cyberanger> ok, ssh is nice, typing on a G2 has it's limits
<cyberanger> heading back, be on in 30
<chris4585> I might be gone by then, hopefully I can get this started before I have to leave
<chris4585> cyberanger, I'll be back in about an hour~
 * chris4585 pokes cyberanger 
<orias> trying to get your data?
<chris4585> orias, yeah
<orias> going to just use a live cd, then boot and copy?
<chris4585> well I already have the livecd running
<orias> can you see the drives? (source/destination)
<chris4585> yep
<orias> if so oyu should be able to drag and drop from one to another
<orias> unless you need to *undelete*
<chris4585> orias, I'm not really sure what you're getting at
<orias> what are you trying to accomplish?
<orias> first :)
<chris4585> recover data that has been deleted
<orias> ahh
<orias> use the live cd
<orias> to install the testdisk/photorec packages
<orias> use photorec to scan the drive to recover what you deleted
<orias> heres the awkward part
<orias> it recovers *everything* ir- if you want to recover *.mp3 it will recover *every *.mp3 it can find
<orias> and then give it a generic name/number
<orias> like f121321
<orias> like f121321.mp3
<orias> :)
<orias> youi need to go through the file types in the options and specify what you want, otherwise itll recover *everything*
<orias> brb
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-06
<orias> chris4585: how much stuff are yoiu trying to recover?
<chris4585> orias, a few gbs
<chris4585> actually probably more than a few
<chris4585> orias, I pretty much want to recover everything in ~/
<orias> ahhh lost ~?
<orias> you can , but its going to be ugly as far as filenames
<orias> you need to ensure that you recover drive A onto drive B, otherwise you risk overwritting data. make sure that the destination drive has plenty of room
<chris4585> orias, somewhere during upgrading ubuntu, ~/ went missing
<chris4585> short story, I should have backed up first
<orias> was it on a spereate partition?
<orias> *separate
<chris4585> nope
<orias> ahh
<orias> youi should always out ~ on a different partition
<chris4585> personally I don't like doing that
<orias> really? saves alot of heart aches
<orias> especially during upgrades or new installs
<orias> decided on what you want to do?
<chris4585> usually I do fresh installs, I just copy my files from my external hdd
<chris4585> well I'm on the phone atm, but I'm going to look up some syntax or how to use it
<orias> photorec is pretty easy, select the correct drive, then go through the options
<chris4585> do you just run photorec and then get a menu?
<orias> yeah
<orias> sudo photorec
<orias> then select the right drive
<chris4585> do I have to have it mounted?
<orias> yeah
<chris4585> ok
<orias> then choose "continue" when it asks about hidden partitions
<orias> then EFI GPT >
<orias> then whole disk> then filetype (ext3/4)
<orias> then *imoortant* make sure you choose the right drive to put the recovered files in :)
<orias> then hit "y" to start the process :)
<orias_> heh
<chris4585> hrm okay
<orias_> you want to
<orias_> change the file types it looks for, unless you want to get *everything* back
<orias_> srsly *everything* even little cache files and thumbnails 0.o
<chris4585> I'm at the part where it says "Disk /dev/sda - 500 GB / 465 GiB (R0) - etc... Unknown.  Search?
<orias_> do you want to get everything back? (takes a while)
<orias_> or a more targeted approach?
<chris4585> I want everything in a specific partition / folder
<orias_> its going to scan for everything it can
<orias_> g
<chris4585> so Partition - Unknown ?
<chris4585> and hit search?
<orias_> you're at the first menu?
<orias_> ahh the last menu
<orias_> did you make sure to chose the correct destination?
<chris4585> Search - Options - File Opt - Quit
<orias_> if so then select search and the process will start
<orias_> you can choose options to narrow your search
<chris4585> orias_, when it asks for a drive, is that where it wants to search or... destination? its not very clear
<orias_> but for now if you want choose search, then ext3/3xt4 for file type
<orias_> first choice is source
<orias_> ie what you want to look through
<chris4585> ok
<orias_> tell me when your done
<orias_> with that
<chris4585> ah okay
<orias_> at the ext screen yet?
<chris4585> yes
<orias_> choose ext2/ext3
<orias_> new screen? with .
<chris4585> ok
<orias_> ..
<orias_> bin
<orias_> boot etc?
<chris4585> its showing me ~/ on the livecd
<chris4585> but yeah
<orias_> choose ..
<orias_> then go under media
<orias_> and see if another drive is present
<orias_> choose ..t all the files it finds.
<orias_> choose wisely
<orias_> this is where it will put all the files it finds.*
<orias_> once you find your desired destination, press y to start the process
<chris4585> hrm okay
<orias> how goes it?
<chris4585> I made a dir named RECOVERY on my external HDD, select that dir then hit y?
<orias> yes
<orias> then come back in 3 days
<orias> :p
<chris4585> interesting, so there's no way to narrow down what folder I want to recover?
<orias> nope
<orias> only thing you can use to narrow it down is file type
<orias> ie
<chris4585> ah okay, here goes nothing!
<orias>  jpeg mp3 txt
<orias> good luck! you did choose the right destination right ?
<orias> 0.0
<orias> just making sure :)
<chris4585> yes
<chris4585> on the external hdd..
<orias> \0/
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> orias, thanks for your help
<orias> np
<orias> what region of tn are you in?
<chris4585> never done this before, hope I get what I want
<orias> you'll get *everything*
<chris4585> orias, well I moved 2.5yrs ago, but I lived in Kingston
<orias> :)
<orias> where at now?
<chris4585> orias, right now I'm in Fl, above Tampa
<orias> nice
<chris4585> orias, will it really take 3 days? lol
<orias> it depends on how big the drive is
<orias> it scans from start to finish :)
<chris4585> partition itself is 367gbs, and it probably only has 20gbs or so on it
<orias> niceheh
<orias> figure about 15 minutes for 8 gigs
<orias> so....
<orias> 11.5 hours/
<orias> ?
<chris4585> strange, it seems to be recovering files from my windows partition, is that normal?
<orias> it'll get *everything*
<orias> :)
<chris4585> ok, its a bit strange how it recovers with the odd filenames, anyway it will sort this in the directories they were in?
<orias> nope
<orias> its like dumping out your desk into the bed of a truck
<orias> :)
<orias> but at least you get your stuff back :)
<cyberanger> chris4585: sorry, that's what I get for stopping in the shop on a day off
<cyberanger> drafted
<orias> lol
<cyberanger> orias: thanks, that was more or less the method I had in mind myself
<cyberanger> (I usually use mutiple methods, redundancy never hurt a geek
<cyberanger> after all)
<orias> lol
<cyberanger> orias: I did think it could be a little more selective, to at least a partition
<chris4585> are there any methods that will retain file names?
<chris4585> orias, recovery is complete o.O
<cyberanger> chris4585: considering what happened, not really
<cyberanger> the headers are altered, possibiltiy of more than that too
<cyberanger> for the extra hassle, it's usually not worth it for mp3's or pictures
<chris4585> hrm...
<chris4585> it only recovered 511 mp3s, I expected about 2,500
<cyberanger> becuase the ID3 tags should have data in them (and a tool can read the tags and sort them) and pictures usually being random anyhow (DSC1000X and such)
<cyberanger> huh, odd
<cyberanger> chris4585: is there still free space on the drive?
<chris4585> cyberanger, there should be
<chris4585> there we go... its getting more mp3s this time
<chris4585> but that still doesn't save the id3 tags..
<cyberanger> chris4585: really, no id3 tags
<cyberanger> did you have id3 tags before
<chris4585> yep
<orias> well its better than a total loss
<chris4585> is there some sort of special option for that.. ?
<orias> did you soecify any file types?
<chris4585> mp3s and brute force
<cyberanger> not sure why it has no id3 tags now
<chris4585> well if I had them, I could simply rename the files
<cyberanger> well, this is progress though
<cyberanger> orias: ever used foremost
<cyberanger> ?
<orias> nopr
<orias> headed to the house... hope you find what you're looking for chris4585
<chris4585> orias, thanks for the help
<orias> i wonder how it turned out for Chris...
<cyberanger> unusual for him to part channel
<cyberanger> connection perhaps
<chris4585> cyberanger, I think I have some very good news
<orias> ?
<orias> how'd it go?
 * orias is thinking about moving to Debian
<chris4585> I found a dir in /home named .ecryptfs/chris/.Private and it seems to be ~43gbs
<chris4585> so I don't think its deleted, just encrypted..
<chris4585> not quite sure how to get it unencrypted though
<orias> encrypted home partition?
<orias> sweet
<chris4585> its whatever ubiquity did to it...
<wrst> glad you got it going chris4585
<chris4585> I'm very glad too... now to figure this encryption stuff out
 * wrst is reading the backlogs
<chris4585> this is very frustrating
<orias> ?
<chris4585> I don't know how to get my data unencrypted
<orias> http://www.theirishpenguin.com/2010/09/26/accessing-your-encrypted-home-directory-in-ubuntu/
<orias> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<cyberanger> chris4585: ok, that's doable then
<cyberanger> shame on it not asking, but that really really makes sense
<cyberanger> and you might just need to login to it to unlock it (it's supposed to be tied to that and scripted)
<cyberanger> orias: again, thanks for being speedier than me
<orias> we're all here to help, in any way we can :)
<cyberanger> orias: and about moving to Debian, it's my job to suggest otherwise, but that's gotten harder for me to try lately
<orias> hah
<wrst> orias: why considerng moving to debian?
<orias> been thinking about crunchbang as well, but i dunno
<cyberanger> since I've gotten more debian loyal than ubuntu now
<orias> I want to keep learning
<chris4585> this is giving me a headache
<cyberanger> crunchbang is nice, I've made my own build like it off ubuntu
<chris4585> I've tried: ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/.ecryptfs/ubuntu_user/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<chris4585> but then it asks for a passphrase..
<cyberanger> as has chris4585 (it's just openbox nitrogen conky & tint2 )
<orias> didi you ever save the passphrase it generated during the orignal install?
<orias> heh
<cyberanger> orias: that assumes it did give it to him, which sounds highly unlikely
<orias> :/
<chris4585> orias, it was saved I believe
<cyberanger> chris4585: did you try your username password there?
<cyberanger> your login account
<chris4585> cyberanger, yeah no go
<cyberanger> ugh
 * cyberanger hands chris4585 a glass of vodka, raises a toast to the perfect and sometimes elusive upgrade
<orias> which guide did you try to use?
<orias> wanna go through he second guide step by step?
<chris4585> right now I'm looking at this http://www.theirishpenguin.com/2010/09/26/accessing-your-encrypted-home-directory-in-ubuntu/
<orias> try the one from ubuntu's help docs
<orias> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<cyberanger> chris4585: that one has better luck
<chris4585> alright
<cyberanger> chris4585: you'll need another step for that too
<cyberanger> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Mount%20Passphrase
<cyberanger> to get the mount passphrase
<cyberanger> shoot
<chris4585> give me a few minutes
<chris4585> agh, today has just been a big headache
<cyberanger> chris4585: this should NOT work anyhow /home/.ecryptfs/ubuntu_user/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase should NOT exist
<cyberanger> /home/ubuntu_user/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<chris4585> cyberanger, I took the steps to do it correctly on my system
<chris4585> I'm getting off the livecd and booting up..
<cyberanger> ok
<chris4585> this might have been my problem all along..
<cyberanger> (just noticed though, that would explain ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase not working as expected)
<chris4585> :/ got a kernel panic
<chris4585> cyberanger, well I figured that, thats why I'm trying from the install..
<chris4585> but looks like I might have to chroot..
<cyberanger> how long till you get cable?
<chris4585> cyberanger, about a week or so
<cyberanger> ouch, was thinking if you could run live, backup everything now, everything clear at least (vs encrypted) and then come back to this with a netinstall
<chris4585> cyberanger, would chrooting into my borked up system possibly yield results with ecrypt?
<cyberanger> just nuke the issue
<chris4585> the issue right now is I'm getting a kernel panic..
<cyberanger> chroot from the live disc and try?
<chris4585> yeah
<cyberanger> could
<chris4585> lets find out..
<cyberanger> did ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/user/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase not work?
<cyberanger> (note that is a different filepath than what you put above)
<cyberanger> orias: I have never seen ubuntu write that mountprase to stout
<cyberanger> so one could write that down
<cyberanger> idk if that's ubuntu dumbing down or a bug (I'll settle for both)
<orias> i remember the installer asking me to take note  of a long string, i sent it to myself to make sure
<chris4585> I think my system is very borked
<chris4585> apt-get: command not found
<chris4585> :|
<cyberanger> well, the usual idea is to take the path of least resistance (aka KISS)
<cyberanger> and I do agree, back up what you can, reinstall
<chris4585> yes, this is becoming a bit of a hassle
<cyberanger> just a bit ;-)
<chris4585> cyberanger, I have an idea, if the password is the same on a similar system could I copy the .ecryptfs dir to the similar system and try?
<cyberanger> no, since the password should still be decrypting that file now
<cyberanger> but did you get the right file, /home/user/.encryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<chris4585> yes I have that file..
<cyberanger> cause before you ran the command differently, to a nonexistent path
<orias> keep fighting the good fight :)
<cyberanger> if ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/username/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase doesn't work, sorta screwed
<cyberanger> your login password unlocks that, which has the mount password to unlock the rest
<cyberanger> a two step
<chris4585> cyberanger, well I have the files, but they're on a borked system
<cyberanger> and that's where this gets to be an issue, it's not system and files, and afaik, changing your password with a tool like passwd isn't enough in itself
<cyberanger> well, backing them up doesn't hurt
<cyberanger> just a matter of how borked they are, what they'll be good for
<chris4585> I'll let you guys know if I get something going.. right now I'm going to install 10.10 on the same system to do some repairage
<chris4585> I think I'm getting somewhere
<cyberanger> chris4585: at three hours I'll let you tell me if that's good or bad
<chris4585> cyberanger, lol well I think I have everything I need.. its a bit confusing though
<chris4585> fallowing that guide, all I'm able to do is mount my .Private encrypted folder somewhere else, and its not un-encrypted then..
<chris4585> I'm trying to figure this out
<cyberanger> well, we're here to help, just so long as you don't cut the blue wire, we'll be good
<cyberanger> ;-)
<chris4585> cyberanger, it took 3hrs to install a fresh ubuntu on my desktop :P
<chris4585> partitioning this drive takes a while
<cyberanger> ouch
<chris4585> it seems I'm not having an issue with the passphrases but its not decrypting anything :/
<cyberanger> so you have your mount passphrase, used it to mount the encrypted folder, and nada
<cyberanger> ?
<chris4585> yeah it mounts, but not decrypts..
<chris4585> that is what appears to be happening
<cyberanger> chris4585: chance there is nothing to decrypt
<cyberanger> nuked home, then created encrypted home
<cyberanger> or copied home, created encrypted home, snafu goes here
<chris4585> cyberanger, that doesn't explain the ~40gbs the .Private folder is showing
<chris4585> darn, looks like I"m going to have to resize this partition..
<chris4585> fun
<chris4585> bbiab
<chris4585> setting up the partitions will take all night, I might as well sleep
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> wrst: might I ask a favor
<wrst> sure cyberanger
<wrst> what can i do for you?
<cyberanger> I might not be at tommorow's meeting, celbrating a birthday a day late
<cyberanger> if I'm not, and nobody gets the memo (email to the list, typing it now) let them know
<wrst> ok need me to send an email cyberanger?
<cyberanger> no, just if your at the meeting, or anyone else that's briefed (which should be everyone on the list, you and our leaders seperate) and someone wonders, let them know
<cyberanger> I'm getting us an adgenda for once
 * cyberanger hasn't been the best leader on matters of documentation
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-07
 * wrst is pretty happy with gnome 3.0
<orias> *yawn*
 * cyberanger beats the yawns out of orias
<cyberanger> morning orias
<wrst> hello everyone
<wrst> cyberanger: i used gnome3.0/shell last night i must say its pretty nice
<cyberanger> interesting
<wrst> cyberanger: its really not bad at all and i think right now its better than unity, that being said unity at its stage in life i think may have a lot more upside
<cyberanger> hrm
<wrst> cyberanger??? i get teh feeling you are thinking something you aren't saying? :D
<cyberanger> Go Openbox!
<cyberanger> ;-)
<cyberanger> well, that and I'm thinking that I missed something when remastering this livedisc
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger gnome3 is very different but after using it for about 30 minutes it flows really well short of not having a minimize/maximize button, which i used the gnome-tweak package to get that in
<cyberanger> I did, at least it's just an iso
<cyberanger> whoops
<cyberanger> wrst: this will be so cool when done
<cyberanger> but an annoying pain right now
<wrst> aren't most things like that :)
<cyberanger> most are a challenge, annoying pain is rare in comparison
<cyberanger> and it can be both (as is the case now)
<wrst> oh cyberanger happy birthday?
<cyberanger> Thanks wrst
<cyberanger> (yeah, yesterday when I said celebrating a birthday late, I meant my own ;-))
<cyberanger> some events are better when not alone
<wrst> ok cool well happy belated birthday cyberanger!
<cyberanger> Thanks, it might mean missing one meeting, but I rarely miss them anyway
<cyberanger> once will not hurt, and knowing me, I won't miss it all
<cyberanger> oh, and don't mind that reminder bit I metioned, cyberanger-bot will take care of it
<cyberanger> I didn't send to the list yet, still debugging mailman
<cyberanger> gonna have my bot send some statements to the channel at meeting time, should cover it
<wrst> cyberanger: this is pretty good: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/the-first-20-years-of-linux-video/
<cyberanger> but for that I need xorg ;-)
<cyberanger> man, I've been using longer than him then
<cyberanger> shoot, that did not come out right, makes me sound like an addict
<cyberanger> *using linux*
<wrst> well you are addicted to Linux cyberanger
<cyberanger> good point
<wrst> and aren't we all :)
<orias> did chris ever get his home decrypted and restored?
<cyberanger> orias: he's usually in here, not been since, not a good sign
<cyberanger> but the details are unclear, I wonder if he can even
<cyberanger> I mean, I fear it's corrupt
<orias> ruh roh
<cyberanger> orias: yeah
<orias> thopter> orias, About to copy 9223 PBytes from /dev/zero to /dev/sdb
<orias> 0.0
<cyberanger> lol
<chris4585> cyberanger, I think I'm getting a bit closer
<chris4585> my original system with all the encrypted data I'm able to boot without a kernel panic now :]
<wrst> chris4585: that's good
<cyberanger> w00t
<chris4585> cyberanger, when I try to login now I get an error message: Unable to allocate crypto cipher with name [ecb(aes)]: rc = [-2] Error attempting to initialize key TFM cipher with name = [aes[: rc = [-2] Error attempting to initialize .... mount: Invalid argument
<chris4585> I believe I have to update the ecryptfs-utils package to whatever natty is using...
<cyberanger> sounds likely
<cyberanger> a possibility
 * chris4585 gets out a ethernet cable
<chris4585> cyberanger, whats a command that will tell me what local IP I'm using?
<chris4585> 192.168.x.x etc..
<cyberanger> ifconfig
<chris4585> thanks
<cyberanger> ifconfig | grep inet\ addr
<chris4585> I'm not sure why I couldn't remember that
<cyberanger> rare usage for you perhaps
<chris4585> strange, I had to reinstall ssh
<chris4585> yeah I don't use it too often
<chris4585> I seem to have fixed my system enough to where I can login to it from a tty, but gdm doesn't even show the users
<cyberanger> real odd
<chris4585> bbiab
<cyberanger> hello brandonn
<brandonn> hey
<brandonn> whats up cyberanger?
<brandonn> u ever go around and cuss ppl out?
<brandonn> :D
<cyberanger> brandonn: no, not really
<cyberanger> my end is good, hope yours are better
<wrst> wow cyberanger what was that?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-08
<cyberanger> wrst: what was what
<cyberanger> brandonn?
<cyberanger> no clue
<cyberanger> rough day
<wrst> ha ha ok... strange question
 * cyberanger has his demons, and knows actions speak louder than words, if I'm that pissed (long long time ago I had that rage) skip cussing, just knock some teeth loose
<cyberanger> I can't think of knowing a brandon that well, memphis ip too
<wrst> cyberanger: http://204.116.127.107/gnome3quassel.png
<cyberanger> so I must presume trying to blow off steam, and not at the source of it (lest the pot continue to boil over)
<wrst> yes blowing steam is a good thing, i think you will love as in hate that screenshot :)
<cyberanger> there's a saying, he who seeks revenge must dig two graves
<cyberanger> and at wildneress school, I knew somebody who took that to heart
<cyberanger> dug and dug and dug
<wrst> oh my
<cyberanger> never acted out his revenge (and it wasn't a literal grave) and it settled his rage
<cyberanger> it took him time todo, time that cleared his head
<cyberanger> it was something to admire really, his actions really showed he knew anger wasn't something to have
<cyberanger> wrst: not bad, can you do that from a terminal, or android (reliably
<cyberanger> that is)
<cyberanger> THIS IS AN AUTOMATED MSG: TEST
<cyberanger> THIS IS AN AUTOMATED MSG: Meeting in one hour
<orias> wb
<chris4585> thanks
<wrst> but its pretty cyberanger
<cyberanger> must run
<cyberanger> wrst: pretty with a tradeoff though
<cyberanger> that script should kick in in 45 minutes, as will the meeting
<cyberanger> agenda is release parties (memphis has one may 7th, still in planning)
<cyberanger> a thanks for our new webhost
<cyberanger> and I have a progress report on an installfest box, which I'll have to postpone
<cyberanger> sorry, didn't make it to the wiki yet, mailman should be fixed
<cyberanger> but not tested
<cyberanger> see you all shortly
<cyberanger> THIS IS AN AUTOMATED MSG: Meeting in 15 minutes
<cyberanger> THIS IS AN AUTOMATED MSG: Meeting time
<cyberanger> that one was off, hrm
<cyberanger> must have been a 10 minute warning, goofed on the message
<cyberanger> thanks to the G2, I might catch a little
<cyberanger> time to go for the moment
<cyberanger> THIS IS AN AUTOMATED MSG: Meeting time
<cyberanger> guess nobody's here to start it
<cyberanger> anyone can
<cyberanger> g2g again
<wrst> cyberanger: i think its just me... no use starting it for just one i don't think :)
<cyberanger> wrst: sounds that way, no pace, no jfenn2199
<cyberanger> shame
<cyberanger> wrst: the bot worked nicely though
<cyberanger> I think I'm gonna code it differently for version 2
<chris4585> I was here just nothing I have to really contribute
<cyberanger> one that can listen more, have it annoy into a meeting until a command is issued or it hears mootbot
<cyberanger> chris4585: well, ok, I do understand
<cyberanger> flordia and all
<cyberanger> I have to have one this month
<cyberanger> reschudle then
<cyberanger> dunno why no leader showed besides net, and he resigned
<orias> :)
<wrst> yes cyberanger the bot was great how did you do that?
<robertzaccour> am i late for the meeting?
<wrst> a little robertzaccour :) but it is rescheduled
<robertzaccour> thats not what the description says
<robertzaccour> when is it?
<wrst> don't know sometime this month cyberanger will announce it
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<robertzaccour> description needs updated haha
<wrst> but robertzaccour at least you came
<robertzaccour> yeah :)
<cyberanger> robertzaccour: today 2 and a half hours ago
<cyberanger> due to nobody but wrst here (idk why, I had my birthday dinner with family, another member had a family member event too, aside from that idk)
<wrst> cyberanger: i finally make it to a meeting and no one shows, that may be a sign :)
<robertzaccour> cyberanger, oh i see. im at work now on android
<cyberanger> so I will have to reschedule it due to that, perhaps next week, same time
<cyberanger> robertzaccour: yeah, I aim to be off on time for it, sometimes I'm late, rare I outright miss it
<cyberanger> and rarer it's planned like tonight
<cyberanger> wrst: you've been to so many meetings, you and others just have time issues, can't arrive on time (hence the half hour delay, now our new meeting time) gotta leave early
<cyberanger> odd to have that happen, but no time is perfect
<brandonn> hrmm
<brandonn> i didn't even know that there was a meeting today :P  i guess i should take a look at that stuff
<cyberanger> yeah, 1st thurs. each month
<brandonn> aight, so what does everyone talk about at those things?
<cyberanger> and this month we'll have another next week
<cyberanger> varies
<brandonn> errrm
<brandonn> aight
<cyberanger> usually planning upcomming events
<brandonn> what kind of events ?
<cyberanger> install fests, release parties
<cyberanger> and such
<brandonn> that sounds coo  lolz
<brandonn> well im sleepy, so ill be back on tomorrow.
<cyberanger> see you then
<brandonn> aight.. later
<chris4585> ping
<cyberanger> cyberanger: pong
<cyberanger> chris4585: pong
<chris4585> cyberanger, ah thanks, sometimes its really hard to tell if I'm really connected with my internet..
<cyberanger> chris4585: no sweat
<Xpistos> okay I am actually here today
<wrst> wow Xpistos!
<orias> o/
<Xpistos> my laptop monitor died on me
<Xpistos> at least I think it did
<orias> 0.o
<orias> video out still work?
<Xpistos> yes
<Xpistos> and when I turn on the box, the Splash screen is lit for a second like the LED backlght is out but I am now sure what I need
<orias> well that sucks... sorry
<Xpistos> I am tyring to buy another one so I have parts
<Xpistos> inspiron 1405
<chris4585> Xpistos, ouch I have a 1420n
<cyberanger> yikes
<Xpistos> get this.
<Xpistos> after 3 days with no back led
<Xpistos> all of a sudden the led is working again
<Xpistos> I shut down and it is still up after I restarted?
<cyberanger> hrm
<Xpistos> how can I see my partitions and how big I have them
<Xpistos> brain fart
<Xpistos> and what i labeled them?
<chris4585> Xpistos, I use gparted
<Xpistos> oh yea
<chris4585> you will probably have to install it
<chris4585> gparted <3
<Xpistos> duh
<Xpistos> of course I forgot to label these when I installed, but that is okay I remmber what they are from size now too
<Xpistos> thanks chris4585
<Xpistos> BRAINFARTED!
<chris4585> np
<Xpistos> and what is a good rule of thumb for swap anybody
<Xpistos> I have 4gb installed and currently have my swap at 2gb
<chris4585> eh 2gbs
<chris4585> or at least the same amount of ram
<Xpistos> So bump it up to 4 gibs?
<Xpistos> or 2 is good
<chris4585> 2gb is really fine, unless you have a complete freeze
<Xpistos> nope
<chris4585> ubuntu's installer always does 2x the size of ram I believe though
<Xpistos> I custom
<Xpistos> put boot alone
<Xpistos> put / alone
<Xpistos> put home alone
<Xpistos> and then use a /data part for my stuff
<cyberanger> Xpistos: another command for that is df (I use 'df -h' simplifies things a bit)
<Xpistos> gotcha
<Xpistos> wow ubuntu ultimate has a lot of crap in it
<cyberanger> Xpistos: the old swap rule was double your ram, but I think that's kinda gone out the door lately, due to ram getting above most linux users needs
<Xpistos> I don't mean bad crap
<Xpistos> I just mean alot of stuf
<cyberanger> I still follow that due to hard disc sizes also growing at the same rate, and it doesn't hurt
<cyberanger> chris4585: as a rule of thumb, that's what ubuntu did do, on avg.
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ubuntu ultimate?
<Xpistos> http://ultimateedition.info/
<cyberanger> chris4585: I've seen it do some other things too, but they were rare in comparison (and I've not used automated for awhile, prefering to keep /boot a little closer and encrypt the rest)
<Xpistos> 2.8 is based on 10.10
<cyberanger> Xpistos: I see, intresting
<cyberanger> something I do myself though
<Xpistos> well i will only have it til the end of the month so
<chris4585> cyberanger, well... when I installed ubuntu on my desktop last time it decided to give me 11gbs of ram
<chris4585> thats a little redonkulous
<chris4585> forgot to mention my desktop has 4gbs of ram
<cyberanger> 11GB of swap?
<chris4585> yep..
<cyberanger> yeah, that might be a step beyond reason
<chris4585> I'm not sure if this is normal or not, but I'm using my desktop with the default video drivers, and things seem to be smoother than with the nvidia drivers
<cyberanger> depends on the card, the driver, settings
<cyberanger> but it can indeed be normal
<wrst> chris4585: on ati i have better performance with the open drivers
<wrst> on my laptop
<cyberanger> same logic
<wrst> cyberanger: i didn't realize that until ati dropped support of my card and low and behold the open source one was better
<cyberanger> brb
<cyberanger> back
<cyberanger> wrst: yeah it's a card and driver thing
<wrst> yes and varies much by card
<cyberanger> usually they code for a reference design out of 5 models and such
<wrst> really i didn't realize that the noveau drivers were good enough to do any compositing yet? so i always install the nvidia drivers
<cyberanger> and each driver has it's fixes to the reference design, sometimes that's not so helpful for the mobile chip, or the higher end desktop card
<cyberanger> sometimes we test FOSS drivers, they don't, it's like playing blackjack with only face cards, you'll never hit 21
<wrst> yep but its good to have options when needed
<cyberanger> well, working options yes
<cyberanger> and that's the thing, you'll never hit 21 the way it's done, you'll either hit 20 or bust
<cyberanger> but why hit 21 when the house always wins
<cyberanger> (dropping the blackjack bit, what good is perfect when your so close now, and the extra effort is bug fixes, not newer drivers for newer cards, gotta focus on best use of your resources)
<wrst> chris4585: hate to say it but after using gnome 3.0 / gnome shell for a couple of days i much prefer it over unity
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-09
* pace_t_zulu changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: #ubuntu-us-tn Next Meeting May 5th at 8:30 PM EDT/7:30 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams
<pace_t_zulu> I've been having problems with my native IRC client... using the web client for now :/
<cyberanger> man, he really didn't stay long
<cyberanger> that does stink
* cyberanger changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-tn to: Next Meeting April 14th at 8:30 PM EDT/7:30 PM CDT | Welcome to the Ubuntu Tennessee Team IRC Channel | Members add your info http://tr.im/nogt | Ask about our Wiki Jams
<chris4585> wrst, thats great, I'm waiting for fedora 15 to come out before I bother with gnome shell
<chris4585> but unity's changes still aren't finished
<chris4585> wrst, I'm trying gnome with no accelerated drivers and so far.. Its quite snappy
<chris4585> using quodlibet, xchat, chromium, skype all under 500mbs of ram, I'm a little surprised
<vychune> wens346
<vychune> o/
<vychune> guess im late to the party lol
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ping
<cyberanger> pong
<pace_t_zulu> sorry i couldn't hang around longer earlier
<cyberanger> happens, your client bit isn't helpful either
<cyberanger> we all have time constraints
<pace_t_zulu> yea, just got a new machine this week
<pace_t_zulu> been transitioning my stuff over
<cyberanger> no meeting happened last night, only wrst here afaik, birthday dinner for me, net had a family event too
<pace_t_zulu> though i don't think that had anything to do with the connectivity issue
<pace_t_zulu> yea, sorry i ddin't show last night
<cyberanger> didn't hear from anyone else as to why
<pace_t_zulu> i only realized it today
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: you tried out unity yet?
<cyberanger> and our agenda cannot wait till may, unfortunately, so I hope people can make it on the 14th
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: not in a good while, too buggy when I did to be fair to it
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i'm not convinced it's ready for the big show
<pace_t_zulu> but i suppose that's why they're doing it on a non-LTS release
<cyberanger> same here, and 2 weeks to prepare
<pace_t_zulu> 2 weeks is the kind of time needed for polish
<pace_t_zulu> ..... there are features missing
<cyberanger> turd polishing is something microsoft did to vista, oh boy
<pace_t_zulu> i can see where things are going - and it looks good... but it's not there yet
<pace_t_zulu> vista was garbage
<cyberanger> they time this with what, a month after gnome
<cyberanger> do they have a plan b
<pace_t_zulu> no they are going forward with unity
<pace_t_zulu> and dropping the netbook remix
<pace_t_zulu> netbooks will run ubuntu desktop
<pace_t_zulu> is what i think i read
<cyberanger> but if this really is a turd, it'll be a few steps back, at a time they can barely hold on in some reguards
<cyberanger> I mean, I hear more consider debian than ubuntu lately
<pace_t_zulu> i just don't really enjoy running ubuntu as much
<pace_t_zulu> to be perfectly honest
<cyberanger> or a halfway option like myself (ubuntu source, cli install and up, same thing I can do in debian)
<cyberanger> unfortunately I know the feeling, but am trying to wait and see
<pace_t_zulu> seems like they reached a bit too far with unity
<cyberanger> grabbed too much, too quick
<cyberanger> can't carry it off the mountian in one trip
<chris4585> pace_t_zulu, I've been using unity for about 2 months and I've seen it mature, but I agree, it would be better to have a little more time to polish
<chris4585> I really like where 11.10 is going, Unity 2D will be default I heard, and if 3D acceleration is supported then Unity (compiz) will be used
<pace_t_zulu> at that rate they can't possibly land wayland before the next LTS
<chris4585> I actually can't wait for fedora 15 to be out, I'm itching to get at gnome-shell
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: any chance that it's coded for wayland, hence some of the issues
<chris4585> I also can't wait for wayland.. I hope the performance really increases
<cyberanger> idk how much of a game changer it will really be
<cyberanger> due to my CLI usage perhaps
<cyberanger> idk how much you can slim from xorg, when xorg is the standard for everyone
<cyberanger> they gotta code for both at first, which I would expect would hurt them more than xorg
<cyberanger> that kind of backwards compatability is one thing that hurts as things go on too
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: can you be here on the 14th?
<cyberanger> poor timing
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: can you be here on the 14th?
<wrst> hello cyberanger, pace_t_zulu
<cyberanger> wrst: hey
<wrst> cyberanger:  activity on a friday night, cool
<cyberanger> yeah, and dead last night, odd huh
<wrst> ha yes, oh and chris4585 i'm using gnome-shell as we speak i think its pretty sweet
<chris4585> wrst, I had a feeling you would change your mind
<chris4585> I'm still waiting eagerly to try it out
<wrst> yeah chris4585 the gnome 3 live cd's were just crappy
<chris4585> I'm gonna install fedora 15 on my desktop just to give it a shot
<chris4585> wrst, so you're trying it on natty?
<cyberanger> wrst: have you seen our topic?
<wrst> yes i see it cyberanger :)
<wrst> chris4585:  no using it on arch
<cyberanger> wrst: can you handle that, work for you?
<wrst> yeah afaik :)
<chris4585> wrst, :o now I'm just envious lol
 * cyberanger wonders if he's not seeing all the settings for mailman, I used a different version, get the feeling a submenu is missing
<wrst> chris4585: i think at the moment gnome 3 > unity
<chris4585> wrst, ah really? thats kind of expected I guess, gnome 3 has been in development a lot longer
<cyberanger> I think at the moment pacman < openbox < gnome 3 + unity
<chris4585> cyberanger, gnome 3 + unity ?
<wrst> yeah chris4585 i don't know now if i really understand why the departure from gnome
<cyberanger> chris4585: what can I say, there is a minimalism to openbox that appeals to me
<cyberanger> and my sysadmin background
<chris4585> oh adding the + confused me because gnome 3 and unity don't mix well
<cyberanger> well, the reason for pacman was to add some humour
<cyberanger> perhaps that muddied the waters further
<wrst> cyberanger: i think pacman is in the neighborhood of apt oraptitude not hardly but much better than any non apt package manager that i have used
<cyberanger> the joke was in the video game pacman
<cyberanger> sorry
<cyberanger> and yum has really gotten to be sweet
<cyberanger> I like apt-get, thanks to #keryx and some pointers from excid3 I can use it on any system
<cyberanger> since we're on the topic of package managers, I am compelled to say that, yum in centos 5.5 suprised me
<wrst> cyberanger: what does opensuse use?
<cyberanger> usually kde
<cyberanger> and their package tool is YaST if I recall
<wrst> ahh yes YaST german for slow as crap and barely works package manager
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> apt seems a bit simple at slow but it works, I love pacman and the AUR though
<wrst> chris4585: i prefer apt over pacman its commands are a little simpler and it feels more "complete" to me
<cyberanger> apt seems pretty quick actually
<cyberanger> when you factor in what's just downloads
<chris4585> cyberanger, really? have you used pacman? it just feels like it sets up faster
<chris4585> cyberanger, well thats what I mean, I was excluding the downloading
<cyberanger> yes, I have
<chris4585> although I'm more familiar with apt and dpkg
<cyberanger> that might play a role too, on my end too
<chris4585> but you can't deny the power behind pacman
<chris4585> also having the name of a 1980's game for a package manager is just awesome
<cyberanger> chris4585: true
<cyberanger> but apt-get is a little more powerful, the more you install at one time, the more apt-get shows some issues
<cyberanger> but if you remove the download bit, on both, it seems pretty level
<cyberanger> yet another quiet day, perhaps I'll manage to squeeze in a blog post too
<wrst> cyberanger: how you doing?
<cyberanger> wrst: awesome, GNU Mailman aside
<cyberanger> daily digest is acting like a monthly digest
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger
<cyberanger> I suspect I'm not a full op or something
<cyberanger> doesn't feel like I'm seeing the full picture
<cyberanger> how about you?
<cyberanger> wrst: ^^
<wrst> cyberanger:  i never see the full picture of anything :)
<cyberanger> wrst: that's good, leaves you room to paint the full picture ;-)
<wrst> ha ha tell my wife that :)
<cyberanger> lol
<chris4585> lol
<cyberanger> wrst: I'll see what I can do
 * cyberanger grabs the duct tape, places a peice over his mouth, knowing this is the best he can do
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-04-10
<chris4585> anyone know how to turn off a indicator on gnome-panel?
<wrst> chris4585 hmm that's a good question :)
<cyberanger> chris4585: details may help
<chris4585> cyberanger, the little mail icon is there with no menu entries, quite annoying its there for no reason
<cyberanger> wrst: mail, the envelope?
<cyberanger> err, whoops
<cyberanger> chris4585: mail, the envelope?
<chris4585> yes
<cyberanger> if so, right click, remove from panel
<chris4585> cyberanger, if I do that then I lose my volume icon
 * chris4585 thinks its been a while since cyberanger has been on gnome
 * cyberanger thinks he is typing this from lucid, gnome
<chris4585> :O!!
 * cyberanger thinks it just worked for him 5 minutes ago
<chris4585> well that was my shock of the night
<chris4585> yes well this is 10.10
<chris4585> I love the indicators but in all seriousness the lack of gui options for them is very frustrating
<cyberanger> chris4585: yeah, I personally favor other setups, openbox and lxde the most, but aim for stock so far (unity is making me wonder a little if lubuntu is going to become my stock support)
<cyberanger> and my custom setups are not as popular at work, for the desktop rigs
<cyberanger> chris4585: so it will not do that on 10.10?
<chris4585> so you're saying you may try unity more?
<chris4585> cyberanger, I don't believe so
<cyberanger> I'm saying in it's current forum, it's not ready for new ubuntu users
<cyberanger> so I will be, but the deal is, it's this or lubuntu, and lubuntu is winning atm
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> what I can't stand is Unity is changing so much
<cyberanger> chris4585: can you right click on the envelope and give me a list of options
<chris4585> last week we got the blue ubuntu icon when there is a notification, I loved that! but now its just the tip of the corner is blue and I don't really like that as much..
<chris4585> cyberanger, that wont work... the right click option for it defaults to the applet handler to remove it etc..
<chris4585> and it wont remove it alone, it will remove the whole indicator applet
<chris4585> with the volume Icon
<cyberanger> did in my case too, overlooked that (which is fine, my case is set and done, icecast source client)
<cyberanger> http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/remove-the-envelope-icon-from-the-gnome-indicator-applet
<chris4585> only if there was a gui to do that except to disable it
<cyberanger> additional step, desired end result for us both (however since this is mostly pulseaudio and vlc, I could strip 9/10ths of this out and use alsamixer really, might as well leave it stock-ish)
<cyberanger> chris4585: that package needs to go, if you can just disable it, that works too
<chris4585> I think earlier I actually did remove that with a bunch of other things and accidentally removed gnome-panel with a few other things...
<cyberanger> chris4585: I bet gconf has a boolean for it
<cyberanger> lemme see
<chris4585> probably
<chris4585> but gconf just shouldn't be the only way
<cyberanger> should vs is, ubuntu does some things that should be different in my mind at times
<cyberanger> you might be right
<cyberanger> but that is a point, it might be the only way
<cyberanger> chris4585: right or wrong, http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/remove-the-envelope-icon-from-the-gnome-indicator-applet method does work
<cyberanger> so if we look in that, we can see what's able to be disabled
<chris4585> indeed
<cyberanger> instead of purging it
<cyberanger> (however, honestly, I'd purge it anyhow, chat is on my server, ssh in, email is thunderbird, applet ignored, what else does it do worth anything)
<chris4585> I'd rather purge it in reality
<chris4585> but my argument was for the common person
<cyberanger> yeah, I know
<cyberanger> I guess in ubuntu's mind, common person wants window buttons on the left, like a mac
<cyberanger> and the new indicator setup
<cyberanger> despite how I hear alot to the contrary
<chris4585> well after a week of using the window setup I didn't mind it actually I prefer it now since I have muscle memory built up
<cyberanger> (and they have yet to do anything to really justify it)
<chris4585> I figured I might as well not fight it
<cyberanger> muscle memory, heh, works better when all match
<cyberanger> and unfortunately, not so, I rarely see a mac in the shop
<cyberanger> they break sure, but one out of 15 are mac, at best
<chris4585> they kind of did, the indicators are designed to be on the right so in unity maximized windows's controls will be beside the ubuntu icon
<cyberanger> so ubuntu is the odd ball
<chris4585> lol
<cyberanger> chris4585: unity perhaps
<chris4585> I don't see why they couldn't be on the right but meh
<chris4585> I honestly can't wait to give fedora 15 with gnome shell a shot
<cyberanger> (I mean ubuntu is already the oddball, but I'm the linux guy, servers aside, not much is linux aside from my toolkits)
<cyberanger> seems alot of us have thoughts of jumping ship
<chris4585> oh I'm not jumping, just playing on the jungle gym
<cyberanger> so far, same
<cyberanger> but that's merely due to the way I run things, I'm not really doing things differently from debian
<vychune> o/
<cyberanger> hey vychune
<vychune> evening
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-01
<twayneprice> wrst: Are you ready to enlist? :)   http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/04/tennessee-georgia-war/all/
<wrst> ha ha twayneprice never did care for georgia ;)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-02
<wrst> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTM0MDc
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-03
<Omnifrog> heh
<Omnifrog> http://www.popehat.com/2013/04/02/prenda-laws-attorneys-take-the-fifth-rather-than-answer-judge-wrights-questions/
<wrst> hello Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> hi wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<Omnifrog> http://www.toughpigs.com/jane-nebel-henson-1934-2013/
<Omnifrog> I has a sad
<wrst> that is sad
<Omnifrog> I wish my state wasn't such a friggin embarrassment http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2013/mar/31/bill-tying-student-performance-to-welfare-in/
<wrst> this is soooo sad: http://www.techworld.com.au/article/457879/prices_windows_rt_tablets_drop_point_failure_os/
<Slingshoe> helloall
<Omnifrog> hi Slingshoe
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-04
<wrst> hello Slingshoe
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-05
 * wrst looks around
 * wrst pokes Omnifrog to see if he jumps
<cyberanger> that reminds me of http://www.youtu.be/DXHaCEhOiWU
<wrst> cyberanger: got a 404
<cyberanger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXHaCEhOiWU
<wrst> well we hope Omnifrog isn't in that condition cyberanger ;)
<cyberanger> yeah, we hope
<Unit193> Think kermit is a friend of his?
<Omnifrog> hahahaha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-06
<DJOmnifrog> woo!
<DJOmnifrog> splitsville!
<chris4585> wrst, yeah brb
<wrst> WB chris4585
<DJOmnifrog> hahah
<DJOmnifrog> there is no one scheduled to take over for me till 3 AM
<DJOmnifrog> weeeee!
<wrst> DJOmnifrog: got caffeine?
<chris4585> thanks
<DJOmnifrog> I have beer
<Unit193> I already drank my tea. :/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-04-07
<Omnifrog> http://i.imgur.com/dtkgIVx.jpg
<Omnifrog> heh
<Omnifrog> I haven't got stuck in a while
 * cyberanger has a sudden urge to play frogger, anybody else?
<Omnifrog> hehe
<cyberanger> how's it going Omnifrog ?
<Omnifrog> fine now, lol
<Omnifrog> fun evening
<cyberanger> same here, retro gaming
<cyberanger> Gex though, not frogger
<cyberanger> and some crash bandicoot
<Omnifrog> Quix
<Unit193> At leas whoever got stuck seems to have a drink. :)
<Omnifrog> wife was a passenger
<Omnifrog> we both had drinks though
<Unit193> See?  Not all bad!  Anything good?  Coffee or tea?
<Omnifrog> no drinks were spilled during the filming of this event
<Omnifrog> coffee, tea? hahahahaha
<Omnifrog> BEER!
<Omnifrog> like a true southern redneck
<Omnifrog> even though I'm from California
<Omnifrog> that was a long time ago though
<Omnifrog> I've put that part of my life behind me
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: about 2000 mi behind
<Omnifrog> ~
<Omnifrog> heh
<cyberanger> and you know, san fran. has microbreweries too
<Omnifrog> I grew up there
<Omnifrog> lived there for ~30 years
<cyberanger> so then it'd be more like 2,500 mi behind you ;-)
<cyberanger> nice city, but I think I'd run from there too
<Omnifrog> the drive was interesting but it wasn't the first time I drove across country
<cyberanger> there are places you visit, places you live, to me at least, san fran. is the former
<Omnifrog> I didn't actually live in San Francisco. I lived in the east bay. ~45 miles inland
<cyberanger> maybe a better deal then
<Omnifrog> along the Sacramento Delta
<cyberanger> idk, chattanooga is my city now
<Omnifrog> I've been in TN for about 16 years. Chattanooga twice.
<Omnifrog> the first time was 16 years ago. then East Ridge for a time. then up to Nashville...Madison.. Murfreesboro and then bach here
<Omnifrog> k*
<Omnifrog> and here is where I plan on staying
<cyberanger> idk about staying, depends on what's next, but uh, not planning on leaving without a good reason
<Omnifrog> I am tied to family land here
<Omnifrog> it's not so much a choice as a ....
<Omnifrog> obligation?
<cyberanger> commitment to them?
<cyberanger> yeah, I get it, but don't know how to phrase it either
<Omnifrog> I'm tied to this bit of dirt.
<Omnifrog> I've worked this land for many years
<Omnifrog> I'm no California boy any more
<Omnifrog> and I really love this patch of dirt and woods
<Omnifrog> I'll be happy to stay here for the remainder of my days
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-03-31
<wrst> howdy Omnifrog
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-04-01
<wrst> howdy froggie
<wrst> howdy chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst, sorry for the late response
<chris4585> how are things wrst ?
<chris4585> I'm trying the latest ubuntu 14.04, I messed around with unity enough to say I can use it *lol* and playing with latest gnome desktop and I'm liking the changes
<wrst> chris4585: unity isn't bad, and you have gnome 3.12?
<wrst> I have been playing with 14.04 to see if I could suggest it and its good so far
<chris4585> ah, I thought I was on 3.12, I'm on GNOME Shell 3.10.4
<chris4585> its still smooth
<wrst> yep it works well
<wrst> I use it with the dock extension and really happy
<wrst> probably a week or two out for arch
<chris4585> wrst, what do you mean a w eek or two out for arch?
<chris4585> week*
<wrst> chris4585: before its in the main repos, its in gnome-unstable right now
<wrst> they are having some issues getting all of 3.12 to work, just one person packaging it evidently
<wrst> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1397602
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-04-02
<chris4585> ah
<wrst> http://blog.canonical.com/2014/04/02/shutting-down-ubuntu-one-file-services/
<Unit193> wrst: Also, interesting.  Good thing I don't use it, but should check the files there.
 * Unit193 be "using" dropbox.
<wrst> Unit193: ever used copy?
<Unit193> I presume you don't me cp file file2 dir/ :P
<wrst> no copy.com like dropbox but a lot more storage
<wrst> https://copy.com?r=C4gXNY
<wrst> if you want to thats ^^^ my referral link gets us both 5 extra GB
 * wrst feels like such a troll now...
<Unit193> Technically if I went for it, that'd be actually giving us both more storage. :)
<wrst> yes it would
<Unit193> Doesn't seem to be much information there. :/
<wrst> i wouldn't treat it as secure but it stores files like dropbox
<wrst> of course no ppa for ubuntu, but a package for arch ;)
<Unit193> Hah. :P
<Unit193> http://softwarebakery.com/maato/thunar-dropbox.html that's why dropbox has a point in it's favor.
<wrst> ahh makes sense
<Unit193> First went to their site, thought it was a bit slow, but forgot I was using a proxy. :P
<wrst> of course you were
<Unit193> Heeey, I don't always, I was checking something.
<wrst> of course you were
<cyberanger> Unit193: never forget using good security & anonmyity measures
<cyberanger> ;-)
<Unit193> This wasn't that, really! :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: sure it was, for me.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-04-03
<Unit193> Well, anyone want to go up for OLF? :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: when is it?
<Unit193> End of the year, C-Bus.
<Unit193> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY1MzA Yeah I know his writing is bad, and it's bad news, but I do quite like this bit. :P
<cyberanger> Unit193: I might, but odds are I won't have time
<Unit193> Hmm, interesting.
<cyberanger> I just know how time off requests go, and that'd be bell ringing season too, so it's a double wash
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-04-05
 * wrst looks around
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-04-06
<wrst> Howdy Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> ribbit!
<wrst> How are things going?
<Omnifrog> fanfuckingtastic!
<Omnifrog> I took my little rototiller apart today and got it working
<Omnifrog> it was really useless last year
<wrst> Awesome
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-30
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<xTEMPLARx> personally, i feel there's way too much in the way of idling up in here.
<bwmaker> Afternoon, xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> heya bwmaker
<bwmaker> How's it going?
<xTEMPLARx> ever sort out your thunderbird problem?
<xTEMPLARx> not too awful over here I suspect. It could def. be much worse
<bwmaker> Not yet. I'll look at it again later. I use Gmail, so I'm in no rush.
<bwmaker> Good to hear. :)
<xTEMPLARx> how's you?
<bwmaker> Pretty good. Big lunch and  ready for a nap. :) There was some fresh coffee in the office though, so I think I'll make it.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: some of us just like to idle
<Unit193> Because talking to people is weiiird.
<bwmaker> And lurking is awesome.
<bwmaker> :)
<wrst> exactly!
<bwmaker> Heard Andrew Kalat, who's a security professional in Atlanta, give the talk that inspired this story. It's really good, but a bit of a downer. Certainly something to think about when you hack around and live in the interwebs like we do. http://www.dailydot.com/technology/michael-hamelin-legacy-encryption-death/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-03-31
<xTEMPLARx> bwmaker:  I've always thought about the stuff that article you posted speaks of, but you just never think about it in the full scope of things.
<xTEMPLARx> my wife knows my "usual" passwords, but she doesn't know WHERE all I go.  She has no clue about the digital ocean acct I'm using and things like that
<xTEMPLARx> thankfully, most things aren't that important, so if i were to disappear tomorrow, most of it just fading away wouldn't really impact much
<xTEMPLARx> but, for example, I use google drive as an online backup for important files for us. I need to let her know that.
<xTEMPLARx> at the moment its just set up to auto-sync things on my home and work computers (lots and LOTS of our son's baby pictures).  I mean, when i was little, you backed up your children's photos by giving copies to family members. That way, if a house burned or pictures were otherwise damaged, there'd be copies SOMEWHERE.  Once I realized (i.e., admitted to myself) that I had been lucky with my hard drives' health thus far, I quickly jumped on
<xTEMPLARx> the storage that google offers to back up the important photos and such.
<xTEMPLARx> It's been an interesting thing to know that, all my son's life, 99.9999% of the photos of him are digital, and have never been printed onto paper.  Okay, well, maybe more like 99%
<xTEMPLARx> so if that drive had died, it'd be gone
<xTEMPLARx> so the backup is there. But, if my wife wasn't AWARE of what the google drive was being used for, when the bank accounts and cards changed after my death, that storage would just go away and all those shots would be lost
<bwmaker> It's a lot to think about. You mentioned Digital Ocean, for example. I use it for tinkering, but I'd never really use it for anything serious because she'd have no clue how to even use ssh to get into the server, much less retrieve anything.
<bwmaker> I'd have to leave things in a way that she could have a trusted friend of mine assist her with retrieving those things.
<bwmaker> On the flip side of that, I have no idea how to access my wife's iCloud account. All her pics of us and the things we do together might as well be gone. Luckily, she does Instagram, so I could like write a script to download them.
<xTEMPLARx> downside of instagram is that most of the shots there are cropped/reduced so not as good to have, although better than not having anything, for sure
<xTEMPLARx> but you're right. there's a lot of details to take into account.  Leave it to adulthood to take the fun out of all of our gadgetry.
<bwmaker> I know, right? The one sobering thing I took away from that is that startup, webapp, smartsphone, encrypt-everything, cloud-storage culture is really too young to have considered death, yet.
<xTEMPLARx> bwmaker: so true.  especially to this degree. Even the old-school unix folks still documented everything to a degree that was more old-school and less in-the-cloud.  You'd find more paper documentation of digital things with that crew
<xTEMPLARx> but now, its simpler and more tree-friendly to just document everything in the very space that you will have a hard time gaining access to
<xTEMPLARx> btw, bwmaker, it's wrst's birthday today
<xTEMPLARx> so make sure everybody knows
<bwmaker> Happy birthday, wrst!
<bwmaker> Ever time I see wrst, I think of a Subaru WRX STI.
<bwmaker>  s/Ever/Every
<xTEMPLARx> haha
<xTEMPLARx> too funny. being in TN, all too often people say "every" like "ever". So reading it just sounded like a country dialect
<bwmaker> I definitely have one. :) I'm from here. Grew up out in the country.
<bwmaker> I probably say "ever time" and "ever one" and just don't notice it like I do when I'm typing it out. :D
<xTEMPLARx> my wife is also from east TN. born, raised, etc.  I moved around all my young life so I didn't come here with a full country accent, but after years of making fun of it, I one day realized I couldn't stop
<xTEMPLARx> my wife, though, sounds country as all get out
<xTEMPLARx> yes, I said "as all get out"
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<bwmaker> Ha!
<bwmaker> My mom and her family say that a lot.
<bwmaker> Also, this came to my attention today. https://www.reddit.com/r/grilledcheese/comments/2or1p3/you_people_make_me_sick/
<xTEMPLARx> rofl
<xTEMPLARx> i agree with him
<xTEMPLARx> i don't want ham in my grilled cheese, OR veggies like you would dress a regular sammich
<xTEMPLARx> some things are great just as they are
<xTEMPLARx> and a properly-made grilled cheese is one of those things. :D
<wrst> hello
<bwmaker> Hey wrst. Happy birthday, btw.
<Unit193> Seems everyone is wishing that, and it's a nice bandwagon to jump on, sooo..
<bwmaker> xTEMPLARx was letting everyone know. :)
<Unit193> wrst: Happy nearer to death day!
<bwmaker> :(
<xTEMPLARx> unit193: rofl
<wrst> ha ha Unit193
<xTEMPLARx> so what's the damage, wrst?  24?  25?
<wrst> 24+13
<wrst> :)
<xTEMPLARx> i'ma start callin' you pappy.
<chris4585> wrst, happy birthday :)
<wrst> thanks xTEMPLARx!
<wrst> chris4585: good afternoon, and thank you
<chris4585> same to you
<Unit193> https://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-announce/2015/03/msg00016.html
<Unit193> cyberanger: -----^
<cyberanger> Unit193: nice
<cyberanger> and man this channels been active lately :-D
<xTEMPLARx> no it hasn't
<xTEMPLARx> don't start rumor
<xTEMPLARx> rumors
<xTEMPLARx> *
<Unit193> pisg/ubuntu-us-tn.html seems to think the 24th was busy. :D
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-04-01
<bwmaker> Morning, ladies and gents.
<wrst> hello bwmaker
<bwmaker> How's it going?
<wrst> pretty good bwmaker, and you?
<wrst> hello excid3|cloud
<bwmaker> wrst: Good. Nice day out, getting some things going that I've been fighting with but it coming together.
<bwmaker> Hi excid3|cloud. Welcome!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-04-02
<bwmaker> Finally upgrading my PC. It's got a Phenom 9100e (1.8 quad core) to an Athlon II X3 450 (3.2 triple core). All the benchmarks show twice the performance, so I can keep my old box running for a few more years. :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-04-03
<blue_label> so what does everyone on this channel do? offtopic, stuff in general etc..
<Unit193> Used to be more, but now it tends to be general chat.
<blue_label> does anyone use this channel...
<Unit193> Every so often there is activity.
 * Unit193 is not a bot.
<Unit193> Just to get that out there...
<blue_label> a lot different than it used to be...
<Unit193> Just a bit... :P
<blue_label> last time i used ubuntu was ~5yrs ago. a lot as changed
<Unit193> Are you using it now?  (Some people in here don't use it as their main OS, and I use the Xfce flavor.)
<blue_label> actually i have an imac that i run it in
<blue_label> been bouncing back and forth in vbox between linux mint
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-04-04
<wrst> Unit193 who would think you are a bot?
<Unit193> It's happened, several times...
<wrst> Ha ha well you are ever present
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-04-04
<minasota> postfix, dovecot, dane tlsa not enough?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-04-06
<minasota> crickets...
<Unit193> I dun not did it.
<Unit193> Also, been busy. :P
<minasota> world domination?
<minasota> Confession. I've been using a mac for little over a year now
<minasota> At first, not so crazy about it. But, I have to admit it's starting to grow on me.
<minasota> Way more functionality and script ability then I initially realized
<minasota> Not enticing a flame war here, we are all friends. But what can you do on your *nix install that can't be accomplished on osx?
<Unit193> I don't have Mac hardware (well, not Mactel, just PPC), not really fond of the UI last I saw, nor the store lock-in, the terminal is close but enough off to throw you off.
<Unit193> And, don't really know, haven't really compared them.
<minasota> UNIX not Linus, that's what threw me off at first
<minasota> *Linux
<Unit193> Darwin technically, but yep.
<minasota> One example would be. OSX you can initiate a screen session. However, this is not the same screen you will find in most *nix distros. Little stuff like that
<Unit193> No wget. :'(
<minasota> yeah, but homebrew and macports give you everything you're used to
<minasota> I'm pretty sure wget is there
<minasota> native
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-04-10
<Unit193> So, record low temps, niiice.
<minasota> Spring time
<minasota> Unit193: have you tried Whonix?
<Unit193> Nope.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-04-07
<Omnifrog> https://lukerissacher.com/battleships
<Omnifrog> I'm a sucker for these mindless games
<wesleystout> wb Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> <.<   >.>
<Omnifrog> was I gone?
<wesleystout> for a short time you were :)
<wesleystout> how are you doing?
 * wesleystout is trying out the mobile life with an ipad using ssh
<Omnifrog> catching up on my news feeds before my grand daughter gets here
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-04-08
<wrst> sounds like fun
<Omnifrog> it's sure to be a fun filled week of games and art and Legos and .... of for fucks sake, do we have to listen to the Frozen song AGAIN ???
<Unit193> I saw Frozen, wasn't too bad really.
<Omnifrog> did you see it 50 times?
<Unit193> I mean sure, I would have preferred it if the wolves wouldn't have eaten everyone at the end, and it was a bit slow.  But decent for a one time watch.
<Omnifrog> Moana is good. I like that enough to watch it too many times
<Omnifrog> also, she's only 4 but she really likes Bob Ross
<Unit193> (In case it wasn't clear, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1323045/ was the frozen I saw.)
<Omnifrog> lol
<Unit193> Much less sing songy, more wolves tear you apart. :3
<Unit193> Also, Preds are going to win tonight, no doubt about it.
<Omnifrog> it'll be a masacare
<cyberanger> Speaking of massacre, work is murder tonight.
 * cyberanger wonders what the score is...
 * Omnifrog puts on an APP album 
<Unit193> cyberanger: 2/4, most of the Jackets good players had the night off.
 * cyberanger wonders what he'd do with a night off....
<cyberanger> Odd thing for the jackets to do
<Unit193> Last game, they're already going to get in on the playoffs.
